

Ask HN: Any advice for a developer transitioning into a data scientist role? - bicx

I work at a small company, and there are some great opportunities to delve into deep data analysis. I&#x27;d like to transition into such a role, and I currently have a bachelors in CS with a concentration in scientific applications (which basically just means I took a lot of math). From what I understand, I technically have the foundations for the data scientist role, but I&#x27;m a bit rusty after a long foray into app development (been out of school for 6 years). Any advice or resources that current analysts may have for a data science rookie? I have maybe a year to really hone my initial skill set.
======
JSeymourATL
> Any advice or resources that current analysts may have for a data science
> rookie?

As a practical matter, the quickest way to gain solid experience is to simply
execute a few data rich projects.

Suggest meeting with the individual heads of Sales, Marketing, & Operations
inside your company-- pitch them your idea as a side work project & useful
learning exercise. You might be surprised how receptive they'll be.
Congratulations, you've just become an indispensable internal consultant.

Here's an HBR article from 2012> [https://hbr.org/2012/10/data-scientist-the-
sexiest-job-of-th...](https://hbr.org/2012/10/data-scientist-the-sexiest-job-
of-the-21st-century/)

------
wallflower
Off-topic but this is a good discussion about data scientist v. data analyst.

[http://www.edureka.co/blog/difference-between-data-
scientist...](http://www.edureka.co/blog/difference-between-data-scientist-
and-data-analyst)

------
jndsn402
You might be interested in data science competitions, e.g. www.kaggle.com

~~~
bicx
Thanks! That looks cool once I know enough to start practicing on big data
sets.

------
blakerson
Side question: Any advice for a stats junkie wanting to transition into data
science? I did graduate statistics on small data sets so I'm missing the big
data piece of the puzzle.

~~~
Bahamut
Apply to openings/work with a recruiter perhaps - I am missing the actual
stats part of the experience and I scored interviews solely based on my being
a pure math PhD dropout.

